# اللحوم الحمراء تقتلك!!



## happy angel (5 مايو 2009)

*توصل العلماء الى دلائل جديدة على ان تناول كميات كبيرة من اللحوم الحمراء واللحوم المصنعة يؤدي إلى تدهور صحة الانسان. ووجد العلماء ان الاشخاص الذين يتناولون كميات كبيرة من اللحوم ترتفع لديهم مخاطر الموت خلال عقد من الزمان. 

وفي المقابل فان تناول كميات كبيرة من اللحوم البيضاء ادى الى تقليل خطر الموت بشكل طفيف خلال نفس الفترة. وشملت الدراسة التي قام بها باحثون في معهد السرطان القومي بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية 500 الف شخص. 

ووجد الباحثون ان هؤلاء الذين تحتوي وجباتهم على اعلى كميات من اللحوم الحمراء او اللحوم المصنعة يعانون من ارتفاع المخاطر الكلية للوفاة خاصة خطر الموت بسبب السرطان وامراض القلب مقارنة مع من يأكلون أقل. وكان الاشخاص الذين صنفوا بأنهم يأكلون اعلى كمية من اللحوم يتناولون حوالي 160 جرام من اللحم يوميا. اما الاشخصا الذين يأكلون أقل فكانوا يتناولن 25 جرام يوميا. 

وعلى العكس فان الاشخاص الذين يتناولون اكبر كميات من اللحوم البيضاء تقل لديهم مخاطر التعرض للموت بسبب السرطان او امرض القلب مقارنة بنظرائهم الذين يتناولون كميات اقل. وقال الباحثون انه يمكن منع 11% من الوفيات بين الرجال و16% بين النساء اذا خفض الناس كميات الللحوم التي يتناولونها الى القدر الذي تستهلكه المجموعة التي تتناول الكميات الاقل. 

وقال أحد المشرفين على الدراسة إن هذه الدراسة تدعم نصائح العديد من المؤسسات الصحية بالحد من اللحوم الحمراء للتقليل من مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب والسرطان. *​


----------



## white rose (5 مايو 2009)

موضوع مهم كتير 
في كتير دراسات تحث الأنسن على التقليل من اللحوم الحمراء لصالح الأسماك و الخضروات

ميرسي كتير للموضوع يا هابي


----------



## man4truth (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكراااااا على المعلومات المهمة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (5 مايو 2009)

ميرسي على المعلومة ..انا احب اللحم وأتناوله ولكن باعتدال ....


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا هابى
على المعلومات القيمة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

معلومات فى غاااااااايه الاهميه 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> موضوع مهم كتير
> في كتير دراسات تحث الأنسن على التقليل من اللحوم الحمراء لصالح الأسماك و الخضروات
> 
> ميرسي كتير للموضوع يا هابي


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2009)

man4truth قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات المهمة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> ميرسي على المعلومة ..انا احب اللحم وأتناوله ولكن باعتدال ....


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على المعلومات القيمة
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (3 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات فى غاااااااايه الاهميه
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات يا هابى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (17 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>


----------



## sara A (17 يونيو 2009)

*معلومه قيمة*
*ميرسى كتير هابى*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (17 أبريل 2010)

sara A قال:


> *معلومه قيمة*
> *ميرسى كتير هابى*
> *ربنا يباركك*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2010)

_*شكرا على المعلومة  يا فندم*_​


----------



## grges monir (17 أبريل 2010)

اللحمةعامة غليت فا فرصة الواحد يخف منها ويشوف هههه
ميرسى هابى على المعلومة


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2010)

*على رأيك يا جرجس الحمد لله بقى ان الشعب مش لاقيها باى لون ههههههه
ميرررسى يا هابى  *


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا هابى انجل​ 
على المعلومة القيمة​ 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ريما 14 (6 يونيو 2010)

*الحمد لله اني ما باكل اللحوم وما بحبها

موضوع مفيد 


تحياتي اختي الحبيبة*


----------

